# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Vahaduo >  How much Viking Danelaw ancestry does England have.

## Twilight

Im just curious to see if anyone has managed to separate Norseman from Anglo-Saxon ancestry using Vahaduo. 
If so, how much Viking ancestry do you suppose us Englishmen and Lass have? :)

----------

